

Thinking in Animation Frames: Tuning Blink for 60 Hz - djmdjm
https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/#!msg/blink-dev/bxIPxpzLprQ/Ny3UY51hj-EJ

======
malandrew
If someone at Blink reads this, please please please consider adding an
element.style API that let's us set the CSS 3D Matrix via arrays of numbers
instead of forcing us to stringify the results to only have the browser have
to reparse those floats.

Simply allowing developers to set CSS properties via numbers instead of
forcing string conversion would be awesome.

This whole notion that all CSS properties need to be converted to a string is
a bottleneck when you want to make many simultaneous changes on the DOM.

We really need a CSS styling interface that uses functions instead of
assignment, where you pass in the numbers and the units as two separate
arguments. e.g.

element.styles.set("width", 100, "px");

